# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Este e Central 2013)



## MSantos (16 Mai 2013 às 12:30)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica de 2013 nas regiões do Pacífico Leste e Pacífico Central.
A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.

*Trajectos (1980-2005)*







*Nomes (Leste):*

Alvin
Barbara
Cosme
Dalila
Erick
Flossie
Gil
Henriette
Ivo
Juliette
Kiko
Lorena
Manuel
Narda
Octave
Priscilla
Raymond
Sonia
Tico
Velma
Wallis
Xina
York
Zelda 


*Links úteis:*

- NHC
- NRL
- CPHC


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2013 às 12:39)

A temporada de furacões no Pacifico Este já começa a mexer, neste momento temos um sistema nomeado activo, trata-se do ALVIN:






O NHC prevê um fortalecimento do sistema nos próximos dias podendo chegar à intensidade de furacão, neste momento o ALVIN não representa perigo para terra, nem nos próximos dias se prevê que isso aconteça.


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2013 às 20:21)

O ALVIN teve vida curta, já tem a morte anunciada...




> ZCZC MIATCPEP1 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2013 às 12:59)

BARBARA é o nome do segundo sistema nomeado deste ano no Pacifico Este:



> LOCATION...14.8N 95.6W
> ABOUT 100 MI...160 KM SSW OF SALINA CRUZ MEXICO
> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...60 MPH...*95 KM/H*
> PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 35 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
> MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...*997 MB*...29.44 INCHES



O BARBARA desloca-se para Nordeste à medida que se vai fortalecendo, deverá fazer _landfall_ na costa mexicana:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mai 2013 às 18:23)

Um aviso de furacão está em vigor para os estados de Chiapas e Oaxaca, México.





Barbara, continua sendo uma tempestade tropical, porém pelas imagens de satélite feitas algumas horas atrás, notasse a formação de um olho.





Radar às 18h em Portugal


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mai 2013 às 18:58)

Barbara se fortalece para furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2013 às 19:06)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Barbara se fortalece para furacão de categoria 1.



O primeiro furacão do ano, mas deverá permanecer pouco tempo com essa categoria, já que vai fazer _landfall_ no México:








Será que pode sobreviver à travessia de terra e reorganizar-se de novo no Golfo do México?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mai 2013 às 19:53)

MSantos disse:


> Será que pode sobreviver à travessia de terra e reorganizar-se de novo no Golfo do México?


 Barbara deve pegar a região menos montanhosa do México e acredito que possa chegar ao Atlântico como depressão tropical. Caso isso ocorra o nome deve continuar a ser Barbara, porém se ela se dissipar e se fortalecer novamente será Depressão Tropical 1. 






Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mai 2013 às 20:19)

Latest from the National Hurricane Center on Barbara's future: "Although the center is forecast to reach the extreme Southwest Gulf of Mexico within 36 hours...the current thinking is that the circulation will have been so severely disrupted by that time that regeneration is unlikely. This is supported by the global models...which also show strong vertical shear over the Southwest Gulf."


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mai 2013 às 20:36)

Barbara continua se intensificando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mai 2013 às 22:07)

O NHC confirmou que Barbara fez landfall em Chiapas, México.


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2013 às 13:56)

Deixo aqui o mais recente aviso do NHC para a depressão tropical BARBARA



> 000
> WTPZ32 KNHC 300834
> TCPEP2
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2013 às 15:40)

Barbara está  agora no Golfo do México. Atualmente a tormenta mantém ventos sustentados em torno dos 56 km/h e é considerada uma depressão tropical.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mai 2013 às 22:19)

já se está a dissipar... deixou 2 mortos no méxico


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2013 às 13:05)

Aviso mais recente do NHC para a TS COSME



> 00
> WTPZ33 KNHC 240845
> TCPEP3
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (25 Jun 2013 às 16:22)

A Tempestade Tropical Cosme tornou-se Furacão de Categoria 1.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Jun 2013 às 14:40)

O Furacão Cosme deverá tornar-se novamente Tempestade Tropical ainda hoje.





> Hurricane Cosme likely reached its peak intensity overnight. The center is located over the eastern North Pacific Ocean about 430 miles southwest of Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, moving toward the west-northwest. A steady weakening is forecast and Cosme could become a tropical storm tonight and a tropical depression on Thursday.
> Get the latest on this tropical cyclone, including graphics, on the NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## Afgdr (26 Jun 2013 às 20:25)

> NHC has downgraded Cosme to a tropical storm. It's centered over the eastern North Pacific Ocean about 450 miles southwest of Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. The weakening trend is forecast to continue, with Cosme becoming a remnant low by Friday.
> Get the latest on this tropical cyclone, including graphics, by visiting the NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## Afgdr (28 Jun 2013 às 00:21)

Cosme é agora uma Tempestade Pós-Tropical.





> NHC has issued its last advisory on Cosme. The former eastern North Pacific hurricane has degenerated to a remnant area of low pressure centered about 825 miles west of Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. Large swells generated by the Cosme are affecting portions of the Pacific coast of Mexico from Acapulco to Los Mochis as well as the southern Baja California peninsula. The swells should subside tonight and Friday.
> Get the latest on the tropics anytime by visiting the NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## Afgdr (30 Jun 2013 às 14:06)

Formou-se a 4ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Este denominada Tempestade Tropical Dalila. A costa mexicana do Pacífico está sob Aviso de Tempestade Tropical.





> Tropical Depression Four-E has been upgraded to Tropical Storm Dalila (pronounced "dah-LY-lah"). It's centered over the eastern North Pacific Ocean about 260 miles southwest of Acapulco, Mexico. Tropical Storm Watches and Warnings issued by the government of Mexico are in effect for portions of the Mexican Pacific coastline.
> Get the latest on this tropical cyclone, including watches, warnings and graphics, on the NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## Afgdr (6 Jul 2013 às 01:06)

A Tempestade Tropical Erick é já a 5ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Leste e deverá tornar-se Furacão nas próximas horas.



> This is a recent microwave satellite image of Tropical Storm Erick that at 8 am PDT was located about 150 miles south of Lazaro Cardenas, Mexico. Erick has strengthened overnight and is forecast to continue strengthening while it moves parallel to the southwestern coast of Mexico during the next day or so. The storm is expected to bring tropical-storm-force winds to a portion of the coast of Mexico and a tropical storm warning is in effect from Zihuatanejo to La Fortuna. NHC is also issuing advisories on Tropical Depression Dalila, located well south of the southern tip of the Baja Peninsula. In the southwestern Gulf of Mexico, NHC is monitoring a trough of low pressure that has a low chance of formation during the next 48 hours. Remember, the very latest information on all of these systems can be found on the NHC webiste at www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## Afgdr (25 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

Formou-se a 6º tempestade tropical da época no Pacífico Leste, a Tempestade Tropical Flossie.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jul 2013 às 19:15)

TS Flossie esta se aproximando do Havaí.
Avisos e alertas de tempestade tropical estão em vigor para quase todo o Arquipélago do Havaí.
Acumulados de chuva podem passar dos 150 mm em alguns locais da Ilha.


----------



## Afgdr (30 Jul 2013 às 23:55)

Já se formou a 7ª tempestade tropical da época no Pacífico Leste. A Tempestade Tropical Gil poderá tornar-se furacão.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Ago 2013 às 00:15)

Gil é já um Furacão de Categoria 1.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Ago 2013 às 20:18)

Formou-se a 8ª tempestade tropical da época no Pacífico Leste, a Tempestade Tropical Henriette.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Ago 2013 às 14:33)

A Tempestade Tropical Henriette tornou-se um Furacão de Categoria 1.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Ago 2013 às 16:27)

O Furacão Henriette é um Furacão de Categoria 2. Deverá enfraquecer nas próximas horas.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Ago 2013 às 22:13)

Formou-se a 9ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Leste, a Tempestade Tropical Ivo.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Ago 2013 às 20:38)

Formou-se ontem a 10ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Leste, a Tempestade Tropical Juliette. Deverá tornar-se uma depressão tropical nas próximas horas.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Ago 2013 às 22:26)

Juliette é agora uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Ago 2013 às 23:18)

Formou-se a 11ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Leste, a Tempestade Tropical Kiko.




> NHC has upgraded Tropical Depression Eleven-E to Tropical Storm Kiko (pronounced "KEE-ko"). It's centered over the eastern North Pacific Ocean about 475 miles west-southwest of the southern tip of Baja California, moving toward the north-northwest.
> Maximum sustained winds are 60 mph. Some strengthening is possible today or Sunday, with weakening forecast to begin Sunday Night or Monday. Kiko is not a threat to land.
> Get the latest on this tropical cyclone, including graphics, on the NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2013 às 16:14)

Kiko é agora uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Set 2013 às 03:42)

Formou-se a 12ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Leste, a Tempestade Tropical Lorena.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2013 às 00:31)

Lorena é agora uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2013 às 22:04)

Formou-se a 13ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Este, a Tempestade Tropical Manuel.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Set 2013 às 01:39)

A Tempestade Tropical Manuel regenerou-se e tem ventos máximos sustentados de 56 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2013 às 00:43)

“Manuel” se fortalece y podría ser huracán en las próximas horas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2013 às 02:59)

Manuel se fortaleceu para furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Out 2013 às 23:02)

Formou-se a 14ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Leste. A Tempestade Tropical Narda desloca-se para Oeste com ventos máximos sustentados de 104/105 km/h. Prevê-se que se intensifique nas próximas horas e se torne furacão.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 15:41)

Narda é agora uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2013 às 18:49)

Formou-se no domingo a 15ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Este, a Tempestade Tropical Octave. Octave enfraqueceu e é agora uma depressão tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2013 às 18:52)

Formou-se a 16ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Este, a Tempestade Tropical Priscilla. Tem ventos máximos sustentados de 64/65 km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2013 às 23:30)

Formou-se ontem a 17ª tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico Este, a Tempestade Tropical Raymond. Raymond intensificou-se e tornou-se furacão. Neste momento, o Furacão Raymond é um furacão de categoria 3, um _*major hurricane*_. Está estacionário e tem ventos máximos sustentados de 201 km/h. Vigoram avisos de furacão e de tempestade tropical para algumas regiões da costa Oeste do México.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Nov 2013 às 01:07)

A Tempestade Tropical Sonia, a 18ª tempestade tropical da época no Pacífico Este, dissipou-se na segunda-feira, dia 4 de Novembro.


----------

